# String



## Chiller (Dec 12, 2005)

I have always wondered how they can get the pattern on a spool of string to look so cool.  :scratch:


----------



## puzzle (Dec 12, 2005)

Lol Chiller! Do you also try and rewind the excess string back in the same pattern??


----------



## Chiller (Dec 12, 2005)

puzzle said:
			
		

> Lol Chiller! Do you also try and rewind the excess string back in the same pattern??



Yep...I tried that too. :lmao:   Especially after I unleashed a whole spool on a kite flying adventure one time. :lmao:


----------



## terri (Dec 12, 2005)

Perfectly composed, Carl! I really like this. :thumbup: 

Did you tone this? It looks great.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks terri.  I really did not do anything at all, except just a tad sharpen.   The light is from my model table light.  I have a light that I build my mineatures with that has three different bulbs.  This bulb is called warm somethingorother .  I cant remember.  But the light is really soft.  It made the string look yellow, but it is acturally white.


Thanks again Terri.


----------



## terri (Dec 12, 2005)

You're welcome! I was just curious, since all the string balls I've had were white. This just adds to the nice texture. :thumbup: 

Models...? Miniatures....? What do you make? :scratch: Have you posted pics of them, or have I missed something? I'm guessing it's Halloween-related......


----------



## Chiller (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks terri.  I have never posted any of my model shots.  I make sci fi/fantasy figures...dragons, warriors and stuff.  Been taking a  break from it, for about the last year.  I was running out of ideas. If I have any pics at work here, I will post one for you.


----------



## terri (Dec 12, 2005)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Thanks terri. I have never posted any of my model shots. I make sci fi/fantasy figures...dragons, warriors and stuff. Been taking a break from it, for about the last year. I was running out of ideas. If I have any pics at work here, I will post one for you.


Do it!!!! :thumbup: I definitely want to see! With the talent you have for all the Halloween stuff, I can only imagine how cool these guys must be. Sounds awesome!


----------



## Chiller (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks terri.  I will post them for ya...k?  They are not the greatist pics, cause I just dont have a lighting setup to capture them right.


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 12, 2005)

sweet, chiller.... great shot..


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 12, 2005)

a cool topic for that show."how did they do that" !!! nice shot too!


----------

